# Spacerbell einbauen



## Lembi (10. März 2018)

Hi,

bin recht neu im Bike-Geschäft, daher eine vermutlich einfache Frage. (Google konnte mir leider nicht helfen)
Ich habe seit einiger Zeit ein Rose Team DX Cross Ultegra 6800. Hab mir letztens eine Klingel bestellt, ohne darauf zu achten, dass das eine Spacerbell ist... Das hat man davon, wenn man in Eile bestellt XD

Nun zu meiner Frage: Wie baue ich eine Spacerbell ein?

Wäre super, wenn mir das jemand in Kürze für einen Laien erklären könnte.
Dank im voraus!


----------



## Lembi (10. März 2018)

Diese Klingel ist es:
https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/rose-spacerbell-ii-glocke/aid:637965


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. März 2018)

Lembi schrieb:


> ...
> Nun zu meiner Frage: Wie baue ich eine Spacerbell ein?
> ...


Vorbau runter, Spacer raus, Klingel dran, Vorbau wieder dran. Fertig...falls Deine Frage tatsächlich ernst gemeint war: geh‘ zum Händler. 
Das geht sicher schief bei Dir.


----------



## Lembi (10. März 2018)

ich bin optimistisch. Besonders viel kann man beim Ausbau des Vorbaus ja nicht falsch machen?! Danke!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. März 2018)

Aber beim Einbau... [emoji6]


----------

